
The first major analyst calls on Lyft are out and they’re bullish - cparsons3000
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/23/analyst-reports-on-lyft-are-bullish-future-of-human-transportation.html
======
rossdavidh
So, my take: there are a lot of really powerful people who bought into the
IPO, and so far there's been no "pop" to allow them to make a big profit.
Somewhat the opposite, in fact. So, it's worth their while to somehow convince
analysts to pump up Lyft, so that they can somehow push it above the IPO
price.

I have, of course, no proof whatsoever. But it looks awfully suggestive.

~~~
cparsons3000
Or these analysts all own some Lyft stock themselves.

